# Feedern auf Distanz



## xemu (23. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend miteinander,
ich war heute am See feedern und musste feststellen, dass ich ein Problem habe Weiten von über 30 m zu erreichen. Ich benutze eine 3,6m Rute von Browning, Wg. 50 - 150 g. Wenn ich ein schweren Futterkorb montiere, hab ich das Gefühl die Spitze bricht (ist auch schon einmal passiert). Kennt jemand eine Montage die sich weit werfen lässt, vor allem mit viel Futter? Wie schwer soll das Blei am Futterkorb sein wenn ich an die 50 m werfen will. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Jens0883 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Was für eine Hautschnur hast du drauf/wieviel Schnurkapazität hat deine Rolle? Ich habe ne 20 er Mono drauf und auf 50 m komm ich schon ab 20 gr+Futter. Du solltest auch deine Spule bis knapp unter den Rand bespult haben, damit nicht so viel Reibung beim Werfen entsteht.


----------



## Rotauge (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Normalerweise ist das mit einem 40 bis 80-Gramm-Futterkorb zu schaffen. Ich fische aber mit Feederruten mit 3,90m bis 4,50 Länge. Bis ne Feederspitze bricht.... da musste aber einiges drangehängt haben.
Ich werfe mehrmals aus, um anzufüttern.


----------



## crazyFish (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Die Frage ist, ob sich die Schnur bei dem Wurf um die Spitze gewickelt hat. Dann kappt diese die Spitze einfach durch.
Unter normalen Umständen kann da eigentlich nichs passieren.
Und 30m sollten mit der Rute locker drin sein, ich schließe mich da ersma der Frage von Jens an.


----------



## xemu (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Also ich hab 23er-mono drauf. geschätzt noch 150m. die Rolle hat ein Fassungsvermögen von 210m bei 20er mono.


----------



## crazyFish (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Wie groß ist den der Abstand der Schnur zur Spulenkante?

Vllt. solltest du das ganze mit Wolle unterfüttern, aber lässt sich mit Rollenangaben und Schätzungen schwer sagen.


----------



## fisherb00n (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Du kannst es mit Weitwurfkörben von 40gr versuchen...die haben eine Bleikugel am unteren Ende des Korbes...ansonsten kann es an der Wurftechnik liegen...bis 50 m sind mit einer Feeder ab 3,6m eigentlich kein Problem...


----------



## crazyFish (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Btw. es gibt so genannte Weitwurffutterkörbe, die habe ich aber noch nie Nutzen müssen, drum Empfehlung unter Vorbehalt. Vom Prinzip her sehen die aber brauchbar aus.

Ein paar Modelle kannst dir hier sehen, wenn du etwas runterscrollst bis Weitwurffuterkörbe.

Edit: Ups, da war fisherb00n schneller


----------



## xemu (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Wie groß ist den der Abstand der Schnur zur Spulenkante?
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## crazyFish (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Hmm 2mm sind eigentlich noch im Rahmen des Akzeptablen.

Irgwendwo muss da bei dir was falsch laufen.

Wenn Google Earth mich nich verarscht, schaffe ich mit meinem 2,70er Billig Winklepicker, einer 22er Mono und einem 20er Futterkorb knappe 40m, ohne große Anstrengung.


----------



## crazyFish (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Hmm wo ich das mit Google Earth gerade geschrieben habe, kam ich ins grübeln. Vllt. entsprichst du ja gar nicht dem üblichem Anglertrend die Wurfweite zu überschätzen, sonderm ehr dem Gegenteil.

Woher hast du denn die Entfernungen die du schaffst und schaffen willst?


----------



## xemu (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

also an meiner Wurftechnik wird es glaub ich nicht liegen. mit anderen ruten sind solche weiten auch gar kein problem. Wie voll macht ihr denn den Futterkorb?


----------



## crazyFish (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*



xemu schrieb:


> also an meiner Wurftechnik wird es glaub ich nicht liegen. mit anderen ruten sind solche weiten auch gar kein problem. Wie voll macht ihr denn den Futterkorb?



Soviel wie passt :q.

Meinte ja auch nicht deine Technik, sondern nur das ermitteln der Weite. Ist die abgeschätzt?


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Angler überschätzen gerne ihre Weiten. 
Also erstmal finde ich die Wurfgewichte eh immer utopisch. Wenn du an der oberen Grenze des Wurfgewichtes bist, würde ich nichtmehr voll durchziehen. Wenn es dein Gewässer zulässt würde ich einen 40 - 60gr Korb nehmen und mal schön durchziehen. Falls das nich geht, liegt es vielleicht wirklich an der Schnur. Wichtig ist auch immer schön bis zur Kante aufsulen. Wenn es vielleicht an der Wurftechnik liegen sollte schauste mal bei youtube un gibst mal ein "Matt Hayes - casting a feeder" . So werfe ich auch.

Ich benutze eine Schleifenmonatge, denke aber nich das es an der Montage liegt.

Viel Glück!


----------



## xemu (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

jo die weite ist nur geschätzt. kam auch noch dazu dass der see heute fast komplett im nebel lag. aber anhand der flugzeit kann ich die weiter relativ gut einschätzen...glaube ich zumindest


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Ich meinte nich dich, aber Entfernungen einzuschätzen is gar nicht so einfach. Vorallem wenn du nur Wasser vor dir hast.


----------



## crazyFish (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Hast du Google Earth auf dem Rechner? Dann würde ich es einfach ma ausprobieren die Weite zu messen.

Ich habe es bei meiner Weitwurfspinnkombo so gemacht, in eine Bucht der Talsperre gegangen bis ich fast das gegenüberliegende Ufer getroffen habe und das später abgemessen.
Genauso meine Wurf einschätzung beim Feedern, da bin ich immer in der selben Bucht und schaffe knapp über die Hälfe, wo sie 85m breit ist.

Vllt. hast du deine Wunschwurfweite längst erreicht und willst noch mehr .


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Naja dem Google würde ich nich so ganz trauen, war heute am Kanal fische. Da er sehr schmal ist (ich schätze so um die 6,5 meter) kann ich es gut approximieren. Google schätzt bzw. errechnet 3m....d.h. ich würde mit meiner 4,20-Rute locker aufs andere Ufer kommen. Naja dem ist aber nicht so.


----------



## crazyFish (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*



Friedfisch_Rudi schrieb:


> Naja dem Google würde ich nich so ganz trauen, war heute am Kanal fische. Da er sehr schmal ist (ich schätze so um die 6,5 meter) kann ich es gut approximieren. Google schätzt bzw. errechnet 3m....d.h. ich würde mit meiner 4,20-Rute locker aufs andere Ufer kommen. Naja dem ist aber nicht so.



Nun ein Allheilmittel ist es bestimmt nicht, aber als Anhaltsmittel sicher zugebrauchten.

Ich habe gerade zuerst die Front unseres Hauses in Google Earth ausgemessen und bin die Strecke dann per Fußmetermass(Rohrleitungenverlegen|rolleyes) abgegangen. GE 13m, Fuß 13,5m.

Deine Abweichung von 50% kann ich kaum nachvollziehen, da die einzelnen Karten ja aneinander stoßen und zum Schluß ein großes Ganzes abbilden, wer weiß wo du da rumgeklickt hast .

Denke ma man muss Fehler in der Größenordnungen 10 bis 15% berücksichtigen.


----------



## fisherb00n (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Nimm am Besten einen 30er Korb und mach den voll mit Futter...
Damit kannst du durchziehen und kommst auf deine Meter...

Kann es sein, dass deine Schnur nicht mehr die Neueste ist? Die könnte rauh sein und gletet beim Wurf nicht mehr so gut durch die Ringe...das macht aber auch nur -wenn überhaupt- 3-5m aus...

Im übrigen muss man am See nicht unbedingt weit raus...manch ein Fisch steht direkt vor deiner Nase oder hinter einer Kante in 20m Entfernung


----------



## Tricast (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Weite schätzen oder messen? Am einfachsten ist es, wenn man den Schnureinzug seiner Rolle bestimmt. Meine Rolle nimmt 97cm bei einer Kurbelumdrehung auf. Wenn ich z.B. 40 Kurbelumdrehungen brauche um den Korb einzuholen dann sind das mal gleich 40m minus 1,20m gleich 38,80.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz
stippermesse.com


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*



> Weite schätzen oder messen? Am einfachsten ist es, wenn man den Schnureinzug seiner Rolle bestimmt. Meine Rolle nimmt 97cm bei einer Kurbelumdrehung auf. Wenn ich z.B. 40 Kurbelumdrehungen brauche um den Korb einzuholen dann sind das mal gleich 40m minus 1,20m gleich 38,80.



Naja korrekt ist das nicht. Es würde beisehr dünner monofiler Schnur halbwegs gut funktionieren. Du musst überlegen, dass dein Rollendurchmesser ständig wächst (wenn du Schnur einziehst). Ich nehme an der Durchmesser wächst im quadrat. Also das is schon ganz zünftig. Am besten kannst du solche Dinge mit einer D'GL beschreiben.

mfg


----------



## xmxrrxr (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Also 30 m wirft mein 10 jähriger Sohn ohne Probleme 

Wenn du, einen 40 - 80gr Korb normal wirfst, sind 50 m im Normalfall kein Problem. 

Wie hoch ist denn das angegebene  Wurfgewicht deiner Rute ?

Da Thema Spitze brechen kommt einmal durch eine verhedderte Schnur beim auswerfen, oder wenn man peitschenartig die Rute beschleunigt. Weniger ist da meist mehr, sprich mit Gefühl gleichmässig beschleunigen. 

Aber tröste dich, auch andere haben von Zeit zu Zeit mal eine defekte Spitze. Das ist zwar ärgerlich, lässt sich aber ersetzen.

Die Schnur sollte natürlich einerseits deinen Wurfgewichten / Fischen angepasst sein, andererseits sollten die Ringe auch zur Schnur passen (Widerstand beim auswerfen). 

Gruß
mirror


----------



## xemu (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Frohe Weihnachten,
das Wg meiner Rute geht bis 150 g. 
@mirror: sind die Weiten geschätzt oder hast du eine gute Methode sie zu messen?
Als mir meine Spitze gebrochen ist, hab ich mir in einem Angelladen aus der ich die Rute nicht habe eine neue Spitze besorgt. die ist etwas kürzer als die alte und die ringe haben einen kleineren durchmesser...vielleicht hat das ja auch damit etwas zutun. wisst ihr wie ich an die alte zur rute passende browning spitze kommen könnte (möglicherweise übers internet)?

Viele grüße 
xemu


----------



## Tricast (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feedern auf Distanz*

Bei Browning Ovens oder Brassen-Willi kontaktieren. Wenn einer helfen kann, dann die.

Gruß Heinz


----------

